# How should I have my fish & chips



## Mark Parrott (Feb 22, 2017)

Off to Bridlington on Friday to stay with mum-in-law for the weekend.  She wants us to go out for fish & chips Friday night & just thinking what would be the best thing to do
1. Have fish & chips but remove the batter.
2. Have fish in batter but just have a few chips.
3. Have a few G&T's first & just go for it & sod the carbs.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Feb 22, 2017)

Have a (lot) G+Ts and sod the carbs and eat all of the fish and all of the chips.

 You need a treat every now and again!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm tempted to do that, Rosie, really tempted.  Just hoping it wont affect my HbA1c which is due next month.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 22, 2017)

Have a treat, but don't order large chips portion. One meal won't make much difference to HbA1c.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 22, 2017)

I won't order large chips.  I struggle to get through a standard portion of fish & chips.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 22, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Off to Bridlington on Friday to stay with mum-in-law for the weekend.  She wants us to go out for fish & chips Friday night & just thinking what would be the best thing to do
> 1. Have fish & chips but remove the batter.
> 2. Have fish in batter but just have a few chips.
> 3. Have a few G&T's first & just go for it & sod the carbs.



Number 2...just share a portion of chips or ask for a half portion. And thoroughly enjoy them! Your Hb is running at non diabetic levels and you'll weather one meal without any problems.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 22, 2017)

How should I have my fish and chips?

With lots of salt and vinegar.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Feb 22, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> How should I have my fish and chips?
> 
> With lots of salt and vinegar.



Perfect answer!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 22, 2017)

I have fish and a few chips with lots vinegar and salt.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 22, 2017)

Enjoy! I like tartar sauce with mine, yum!


----------



## weecee (Feb 22, 2017)

My pick would be go for the lot but a smaller portion (except the g and t)


----------



## Dave W (Feb 22, 2017)

Have a pickled egg instead


----------



## stephknits (Feb 22, 2017)

with mayonnaise of course!  I'd go for fewer chips


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 22, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Have a few G&T's first & just go for it & sod the carbs


Though not my tipple of choice, it's a wise move.... The Liver will be so busy processing the Alcohol that Glucose will not get a look in..... Of course, if this lasts 2 hours or more then you will have achieved your goal of no more than 2-3 mmol BG rise 2 hours after eating (the rest doesn't count anyway.... Or you will be too "relaxed" to care).



stephknits said:


> with mayonnaise of course! I'd go for fewer chips


Wash your mouth out with Salt & Vinegar.... It was hearbreaking (when we were in NZ last year) to always be served frozen chips with a vat of mayo.... I asked for malt vinegar once & all they could find was white wine vinegar


----------



## khskel (Feb 22, 2017)

How should you have your fish and chips? In newspaper of course, except that's not allowed any more.


----------



## David H (Feb 22, 2017)

You could of course have Sweet Potato Chips.

Since they are fried in oil/lard they will be slower to break down. 
(unfortunately I'm Coeliac as well so I only occasionally have gluten free fish and chips)


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 23, 2017)

Personally I'd plump for a 2/3 hydbrid, G&T never hurts, then I'd have half the fish and a half portion of chips, tartare sauce obviously, salt and vinegar, the whole nine yards .  I'd only go for halfsies because there's always way too much in a portion for me.  It's good for the soul to have a few hours of freedom


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 23, 2017)

stephknits said:


> with mayonnaise of course!  I'd go for fewer chips


Mayo with fish & chips?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 23, 2017)

David H said:


> You could of course have Sweet Potato Chips.
> 
> Since they are fried in oil/lard they will be slower to break down.
> (unfortunately I'm Coeliac as well so I only occasionally have gluten free fish and chips)


I haven't found a chip shop that does sweet potato chips.  If we were eating in a restaurant, that may have been an option.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 23, 2017)

You have all given great advice.  I will opt for a small cod or haddock (if they do different sizes) & have some of my wife's chips.  Plus lots of salt & vinegar of course.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 23, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> You have all given great advice.  I will opt for a small cod or haddock (if they do different sizes) & have some of my wife's chips.  Plus lots of salt & vinegar of course.


That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## weecee (Feb 23, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Though not my tipple of choice, it's a wise move.... The Liver will be so busy processing the Alcohol that Glucose will not get a look in..... Of course, if this lasts 2 hours or more then you will have achieved your goal of no more than 2-3 mmol BG rise 2 hours after eating (the rest doesn't count anyway.... Or you will be too "relaxed" to care).
> 
> 
> Wash your mouth out with Salt & Vinegar.... It was hearbreaking (when we were in NZ last year) to always be served frozen chips with a vat of mayo.... I asked for malt vinegar once & all they could find was white wine vinegar



I am really disappointed with the news that NZ has gone weird with the fish and chips. I am a proud expat Kiwi and things must have changed a lot since I lived at home if mayo and white wine vinegar with chips is the thing. I am no young trendy, so always had 'proper' fish and chips with salt and lemon. Vinegar (always malt) was for the UK expats usually. Also most good chippies would make their own chips fresh each day. A real let down for my country. Sorry for that Mark.


----------



## MikeTurin (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't like fried fish very much, but If I have to eat it I'll go with lemon and salt and skip on chips. Mayo could be use on cheap freezed fish fingers, 'cause they are awful anyway.


----------



## stephknits (Feb 23, 2017)

I grew up in Belgium where chips and mayo is a national dish - yum


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 23, 2017)

stephknits said:


> I grew up in Belgium where chips and mayo is a national dish - yum


I don't mind mayo with chips.  Just don't think imo it goes with battered fish.  Still, each to their own as they say.


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 23, 2017)

Actually I was never particularly fond of battered fish, would prefer scampi


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Feb 23, 2017)

stephknits said:


> I grew up in Belgium where chips and mayo is a national dish - yum



I've ridden the Ghent 6 a couple of times and the smell of frites and mayo on the friday night makes racing even harder.

Would the use of mayo slow down the carb release from the chips?


----------



## stephknits (Feb 23, 2017)

Anthony Stirrat said:


> I've ridden the Ghent 6 a couple of times and the smell of frites and mayo on the friday night makes racing even harder.
> 
> Would the use of mayo slow down the carb release from the chips?


I think so, making it an even better choice .  The Belgians have so many good things - the chocolate, the beer, the waffles, the moules frittes, the cycling, the manekin pis to name but a few.  Am taking my girls on a camper van trip in our Bongo to experience the delights at Easter hopefully


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 24, 2017)

Just had my fish & chips.  They were gorgeous!  Not testing though.


----------



## weecee (Feb 24, 2017)

Good for you. Now for that G and T to wash them down


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 24, 2017)

Already started.


----------

